# Does anyone put salt in their water troughs to stop the water freezing?



## karen65 (1 December 2010)

Someone nearby to our yard puts a chunk of salt lick in their trough to prevent the water from freezing and they suggested we try it. I am very reluctant to do this as I think there is a real risk of causing a serious electrolyte imbalance plus I would hate to drink a glass of salty water myself. I'm sticking to just breaking the ice, but I thought I'd ask anyone on this forum what they think?


----------



## aimeetb (1 December 2010)

I wouldn't, I would have thought it would make them more thirsty drinking salty water, I'd just put a ball in or some apples, they'll bob around and stop the water freezing so quickly or if it does freeze, when the horses snuffle around at the ball it will push down leaving a hole unfrozen. x


----------



## skint1 (1 December 2010)

It doesn't sound like a good idea really, I've been having to fill up containers with lukewarm water from home to top up troughs and water buckets, takes longer to freeze, even hours later.


----------



## pip6 (1 December 2010)

Don't do it!

If that is their main water source you will cause them to become dehydrated, following a vicious circle of the more they drink the thirstier they become.....

Do you think it would be a good idea for you to drink sea water? No, you need fresh water. Sorry if this is abrubt but you could do major harm.


----------



## Puffin (1 December 2010)

I agree, if you put in enough salt to make a significant difference it will be too salty to drink.  
Even salt on the roads (which makes a very salty solution) becomes less effective below about -4°C and only works because of the cars running over it, and sea water will freeze eventually too.

Best bet is as mentioned put a football or similar into the trough that can be pushed aside to get at the water.


----------



## ISHmad (1 December 2010)

No way on this earth would I ever do something like that.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (1 December 2010)

no! silly idea for reasons stated. there is a risk of dehydration in this weather-feed warm sloppy feeds and I used to leave buckets of hot water out with a little speedibeet in them. if the troughs are frozen put a large trug out full of warm water in a tyre and put some straw/muck between bucket and ground. mine lived out all last winter in freezing conditions for weeks (only had a bowser and no electric) and we managed. things like swedes etc are also a good source of moisture.


----------



## karen65 (1 December 2010)

If you re-read my post you'll see I have no intention of putting salt into the trough so no need to convince me of the reasons not to. Clearly some people do put it in and now if anyone else asks me about it I can say that I asked the opinions of people who read this thread that they agree with me.


----------



## EquestrianType (1 December 2010)

The way I use to keep our neds water trough ice free is put a football in,if water freezes over then just remove ball and they will have clear water.Also if there is a slight wind then the ball blowing around stops freezing,works for us.
Plus neds like to push it around with noses so also helps to keep clear.
However do NOT use OH's prized signed match ball...creates ructions..why I do not know?


----------



## SavingGrace (1 December 2010)

wrapping the bucket with straw or hay or even poo will help x


----------



## MotherOfChickens (1 December 2010)

karen65 said:



			If you re-read my post you'll see I have no intention of putting salt into the trough so no need to convince me of the reasons not to. Clearly some people do put it in and now if anyone else asks me about it I can say that I asked the opinions of people who read this thread that they agree with me.
		
Click to expand...

so did you just want people to say 'yes' or 'no'? what a boring forum this would be  seriously, didnt see anything for you to get defensive about-just some advice and opinions  *shrugs*


----------



## scarymare (1 December 2010)

Drinking salty water (like sea water) actually dehydrates.  The volume of water required to expel the NaCl from the kidneys is always greater than the volume of water taken in.  So if you do know people who do this then they are thirsting their horses and you need to tell them.


----------

